# Help



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

Good morning Tonmy,

I fish mostly at pine knoll shores and Emerald Isle. Recently have enjoyed keeping a live bait out on a drum rig usually a five or six inch spot, croaker etc.

I would appreciate your thoughts on rid reel combo. I prefer to stay as light as possible. 

I also would like your thoughts on a rod and reel for reaching second bar with a river rig .. Mostly throwing three ounces on both set ups

Many thanks
John


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Hello John,

I have a couple of recommendations;

12' 3-7. This is a great all around surf fishing rod. Nice parabolic action, easy to cast and will handle a 3oz sinker and a 6" bait. Best reel match 656 CTM or CSM (levelwind) Akios

11' 2-5. This rod is an absolute pleasure to fish. Very lightweight, easy to cast and a pleasure to fish in hand for hours on end. best reel - 656 or 555 Akios

13' 3-6. This would be for long range bombing. Powerful rod with a great tip for bite detection. This is my #1 selling rod. Long range pompano fishermen LOVE it. 656 CTM or SCM Shuttle

Tommy


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

Tommy 

Wow truly amazing response time.

Where or what is the best ordering method.

One other question, what do you do with regard to spinning rods... Light surf again.. 8-9' 1-2 or 1-3 oz and or ten ft for plugs say 3/8 - 1 oz.

If it is easier to talk by phone more than willing to make a call.

Many thanks


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

John,

I have two rods that may work.

10' 1-4oz. This rod is a lure throwing machine. Light, casts great and will SMOKE a 2-3 oz stingsilver type lure. A nice spinner in the 3500-4000 size compliments this rod nicely.

8" 1/2 - 1 1/2. Right now I only offer this as a blank but can have a custom built up for you. High modulus carbon fiber. A VERY nice trout rod that also works well for flounder and for other fish that require a sensitive stick.

Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Best ordering method is right through the website.

Carolinacastpro.com

Tommy


----------



## psudukie (May 22, 2010)

Thank you, I will continue to read and hopefully in next www or so place an order.


----------



## RocknReds (Jun 13, 2010)

Go with the 13' 3-6oz. You can always cast short. It's his best selling rod for a reason.


----------

